

YC News, please implement Facebook Connect and Disqus for comments - gustaf

I think that would be awesome
======
chanux
No. Please no. Don't . It'll drag a lot of idiots here and make this another
digg.

------
callahad
You might have a better shot at getting a hearing by posting in pg's feature
request topic linked at the bottom of the front page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

------
thepanister
It could be awesome if this is a social network that tries to get more users!

As a fact of matter, pg is discussing now how to make HN extra boring, and
make new users - non hackers - run away. :)

~~~
sidsavara
Yeah, but DISQUS is a YC startup ;)

Also, I think it would probably help - I'm friends with many people on
Facebook who are also on HN. If I could see what they were saying, upvoting,
etc, while I am on Facebook, it would probably lead to me (and others who are
already entrenched in HN and Facebook) interacting more - especially in the
new stories area, which in the end is one of the easier ways to keep riff raff
out

~~~
thepanister
Maybe you can see what they are saying, but you can NOT see what they are up
voting - or down voting!

 _Disqus is a YC startup_ So what? Riddet is a YC startup too?

